# Prop storage idea.



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

I found a great place to store this guy until next year. I've decided when I move I'm just going to leave him up in the attic like this for the new owners to find. Lol


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bwahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's evil and demented - I love it:googly:


----------



## bonewalker (Nov 10, 2015)

love it


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## jasonsbeer (Nov 12, 2014)

Too awesome! I can see someone loosing control of their body functions finding that in a dark attic.


----------



## DoubleD (Feb 4, 2016)

This is such a cool prank, I would have loved to have seen their faces


----------

